# vibrating hood



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't notice this too often because it's not very often when I am standing around in front of my car while it is running, I noticed this a long time ago but haven't thought much of it.

My hood sounds like it's either too close or even touching something that is under the hood, If I stand out in front of the car while it's running I hear the hood vibrating... If I press my hand down on it the vibrating stops. It's not a nice vibrating sound either, it's an annoying sound almost like metal on metal.


Anyone else ever notice this?


This vibrating combined with the stupid A/C pulsing would really make my car sound like a piece junk if I was hanging out with a buddy showing him my car lol! Good thing I dont really do that. I'm taking the car in next week for them to look into the A/C issue, Hopefully they notice the hood vibrating as well.


Edit* If you have ever stood around the front of a big rig while it's running, the sound is similar. You can hear that pop up hood they have vibrating like crazy because those big motors create so much vibration.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Mine did that once shortly after shutting the hood, never heard it again, meant to adjust the bump stops but haven't yet, could be the prop rod too.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> Mine did that once shortly after shutting the hood, never heard it again, meant to adjust the bump stops but haven't yet, could be the prop rod too.


Ohh good idea, I'll see if I can adjust them tonight. thanks


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Happened to me and the dealer ended up replacing the hood latch.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> I don't notice this too often because it's not very often when I am standing around in front of my car while it is running, I noticed this a long time ago but haven't thought much of it.
> 
> My hood sounds like it's either too close or even touching something that is under the hood, If I stand out in front of the car while it's running I hear the hood vibrating... If I press my hand down on it the vibrating stops. It's not a nice vibrating sound either, it's an annoying sound almost like metal on metal.
> 
> ...



Jaycruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Stacy, are you a robot? Lol


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mick said:


> Stacy, are you a robot? Lol



Mick,
I can understand the concern, but I can assure you that I am a legitimate member of the GM Social Media team. The GM Social Media team is responsible for scanning over 75 forums, including this one, in order to provide customer service to those who utilize them. I am a Customer Service agent. As a member of this team, we are not able to provide technical assistance. Rather we are able to help in terms of customer assistance. This would include interacting with the customer in hopes that we can reach some kind of resolution together. We are able set up cases as well as work with the dealerships in regards to issue. We are also able to look into information by VIN such as recalls, warranty, and build specifications. I am also able to look up bulletin information, while we are limited to what we can provide to the customer in regards to bulletins, I can share that information with the dealership to help get an issue resolved. In some cases, we are able to get in touch with our technical contacts for more assistance, but this is on a more case by case basis with things such as locating a part on the vehicle. As we are not mechanics ourselves, we try to avoid telling someone how to fix their vehicle. If any of you have any further concerns, please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up. Hope you didn't take it the wrong way, it's just the responses always looked very similar.
I am however a little disappointed that you're not.


----------

